
Just started consulting and got a better offer - Bombthecat
Hello,<p>I just started in consulting with axway and websphere so I&#x27;m still just a junior consultant. ( 6 months into job)  now i got another offer from another firm. They offer around 10 thousand more (in euro) in VMware and nsx consulting.<p>I&#x27;m tempted to switch. 10k is a lot. But i guess i won&#x27;t be a junior any more and might still be inexperienced.<p>Maybe even VMware and nsx isn&#x27;t a good odea anymore?<p>What are your thoughts?
======
scawf
Where are you living ? 10k is not the same if your current salary is 20k or
50k.. Is your first job below market ? Or is this new opportunity above market
?

------
JSeymourATL
> I'm tempted to switch.

Beyond the money-- how would this role help you grow & stretch professionally?
Where might this lead you in 24-36 months?

